
Withings' ScanWatch packs ECG and SpO2 sensors alongside the usual tools - maydemir
https://www.engadget.com/withings-scanwatch-hands-on-ifa-2020-070001875.html
======
dsukhin
Interestingly, newer version Fitbit devices also sport an SpO2 sensor, but
they have dragged their feet on enabling direct readings or the expected sleep
apnea detection features.

The delay seems to have come from the worry of the perception that it was
being used for "diagnosis" of sleep apnea as that would put them in a
different category with the FDA. You can imagine how direct access to the SpO2
sensor was a hot topic during the height of the pandemic of a repository
illness. In short, the hardware is there, but corporate conservarivism kept it
from being used or even exposed to the user.

I've bought a Withings Smart Scale (at that point they were briefly owned by
Nokia). The scale is simple, clean, durable, featureful; the companion health
app is one of the cleanest/effective specimins of UI I've seen in a while and
has tons of integrations. I expect great things here and hopefully less fear
about exposing the hardware readings of highly useful sensors.

~~~
codeulike
I'm skeptical that _anyone_ can make an SpO2 sensor that is good enough to
continuouly monitor someone during sleep without lots of false alarms. Even
the ones hospitals use (that wrap around a finger or toe and shine red light
through it) are quite jittery and prone to false alarms or weird readings if
you move around too much.

e.g. it seems the SpO2 sensor on this Withings watch is an 'on request and
then sit still for 10 seconds' type feature. No good for continuous
monitoring.

~~~
IvyMike
I have the Wellue SleepU, and it seems to work pretty well. Granted I'm not
counting on it to save my life in a hospital situation, so any false readings
really don't matter. But looking at the nightly data, it seems to gather
pretty solid data.

[https://getwellue.com/pages/sleepu-oxygen-
monitor](https://getwellue.com/pages/sleepu-oxygen-monitor)

------
eps
You'd think a review like this would bother to cover the actual device
accuracy rather than focusing on "subtle beveling" and the lug size. Anyone
seen any reviews that do that?

~~~
iad
Here are some video reviews looking into the sensor data accuracy:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrpJQJ3tlvklPADcz-
WML...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrpJQJ3tlvklPADcz-
WMLuzNU3zlDztx6) (channel: The Quantified Scientist, playlist: Withings
Scanwatch)

Not great unfortunately.

------
bassman9000
Not that I had any hope, but

[https://www.withings.com/us/en/legal/privacy-
policy](https://www.withings.com/us/en/legal/privacy-policy)

Is there any device like this out there that doesn't require selling your
privacy? Any service, for which I'll gladly pay, that doesn't sell you to 3rd
parties?

------
lawlessone
Is it actually ECG? as in sensing electrical signals?

~~~
wlesieutre
It's not as detailed as the sort you'd get in a hospital with 12 electrodes
stuck all over, but yes it's really sensing electrical signals

------
hartator
Any ideas what the SpO2 data look like? I like seeing raw graphs of both O2
and HR to monitor for sleep apneas.

------
nick_kline
The question for everyone else than apple is what will the likely imminent
next gen apple apple watch have on it and what will it cost, etc. The market
isn't quite owned by apple & Garmin...) but it feels closer every cycle.

~~~
peteretep
I’ve owned an Apple Watch and I’m an Apple Fanboi, but it’ll take something
amazing to get me to switch away from my Fitbit Charge.

The long battery life is a killer feature for me, because I can wear it
overnight, and get sleep data. I also simply don’t want the rest of the crap
on my wrist — I have a phone for apps and notifications that I can easily put
in a draw when I want it.

All that said, I’m pretty data hungry so I’ll update my Charge the day they
add a new sensor to it

